# GRRRRRRRRR just Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I zoomed in and printed off just the leaves and buckeye for the OSU quilt. Printed it 8.5 x 11 no borders. It did cut off some of the tips of a few of the leaves, but that would have been an easy fix. The leaves are NOT prportional to the rest of the quilt!!!!!!!! Sigh, i can not print them bigger so I must figure out a way to draw them bigger. I cant draw STICK PEOPLE!!!!!!! Lol! Quilt looks good though! Thanks Debbie for helping with the pattern 
Heidi


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

What you have is perfect to accent that O. You want it to be an accent not to take it over.

I would not make it larger at all.
Even if you could easily.

I thought it looked really good on the O like that when I first caught a look at the photo - then read you were not happy with it.
Be happy with it. It's good.


----------



## notbutanapron (Jun 30, 2011)

Take the image into Paint if you can. There should be an option to resize. "zooming in" doesn't print a bigger image, it just makes it bigger on the screen [if this is what you mean, I don't know, but my mother did this exact thing only she thought she was sending me tiny photos because they were 'small' on her computer only they were 25mb each]. If you can resize the actual image instead of just zooming in on it, you shouldn't have to draw it.

Edit: Oh wait or do you mean because the paper isn't big enough? Can you do multiple pages/tape?


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I'm with Angie, I think it looks good as is.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Using grids works great for enlarging a design. That is if you don't have an option on the computer. Funny to think back to the "old" ways I use to do stuff before we had electronic gadgets to do it for us.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

http://www.officialpsds.com/images/thumbs/Ohio-State-Logo-psd89007.png

It is supposed to look like this


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

Heidi, a couple of things you can try that I have done to enlarge patterns. (I can't draw either!) I have a small round disc with a hole in the center that I got at the fabric store. (don't know what they call it) You place a pencil in the center and slowly go around the pattern with the disc edge on the pattern. It enlarges it by 1/4".

Or if you have a pencil holder that will hold 2 pencils at once you can do the same thing. Trace around the pattern and enlarge it that way. Or you could even tape 2-3 pencils together and try that.

After seeing the original I can see why you went gggrrrrrrr. I like how it looks on the original, too.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Take it to Staples of Office Max, or someplace like that--they should be able to enlarge it for you. Or, just crop each leaf part, and the buckeye individually, enlarge each one & print, then tape back together.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I think I'm going to cut the leaves apart and use Billies method to enlarge. I only got a 1/4yd of gree so it wont be big enough to cut the whole thing, but I'll have plenty for individual leaves. I just hope it looks ok when I'm done! I've never really done applique
Heidi


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Have you gotten it figured out? If not, if you send me the dimensions you would like or tell me how big the block is I'll be more than happy to draw it out for you and mail it to you to use as a pattern.


----------

